# NISSAN ALMERA 2007 FAN ALWAYS ON



## isaacwi (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, 

My name is Isaac Garcia from Caracas Venezuela.

I own a 2007 Nissan Almera 1.6 Automatic, and it suddenly BOTH fan starts everytime I start the car, it doesnt / didnt show any "check engine light".

What I've done:

1. Replace the coolant temp sensor.
2. Take the car to the Nissan Dealership and they didnt know what could be wrong.
3. Remove the ECU and take it for a diagnostic (since a week ago i'm still waiting... )

This is driving me crazy .....

Plis if you have any advice ...

Thanks a lot 
Isaac Garcia

[email protected]
00584127128525


----------

